# HVAC register in walk-in closet ?



## RustyShackleford (Nov 1, 2016)

I am thinking about putting an HVAC register in our walk-in closet.  It makes sense to me, but I've never seen it done before.   It's a dead-end area, without any cross-ventilation, and things can get moldy in there.  After doing an addition a few years back, there's an HVAC register in the little hallway that used to lead to a back door, but now leads to the addition.  So that's a spot with plenty of airflow, and it'd be pretty simple to move that duct to the closet.

Also, part of the problem may be that the closet shares a wall with the walk-in shower, and maybe some humidity is getting in from there. I've thought of pulling down the drywall on that wall, having a look-see, and putting back a good vapor barrier and maybe some 1/4" red cedar plywood.

But I still think moving the HAVC duct is a good idea, and a lot simpler.   Just wondering if there's some good reason you don't usually see that.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 2, 2016)

I think most installers don't want to "waste" cooling/heating on a closet. If you do go with it, make sure there's a way for air to exit the closet. No air out = no air in.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 2, 2016)

The closet has no door, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 2, 2016)

Googled around some more, and it sounds like it's not a crazy idea at all.


----------



## DickRussell (Nov 2, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> ....  It's a dead-end area, without any cross-ventilation, and things can get moldy in there.
> 
> Also, part of the problem may be that the closet shares a wall with the walk-in shower, and maybe some humidity is getting in from there. I've thought of pulling down the drywall on that wall, having a look-see.....



If it gets moldy in there, then there is moisture present. Even if you go with a register in there, I'd want to explore the moisture issue and take care of that, too. Possibilities for moisture source are that wall against the shower, up from a basement/crawl space, or outside wall. If you have a lot of clothing or other stuff, like bags of stored clothing, up against the outer wall, that stuff insulates the exterior wall and make it colder in winter, while allowing interior humidity to migrate up against it and condense.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 3, 2016)

I just assumed north Carolina was humid and moldy without circulation.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 3, 2016)

DickRussell said:


> If it gets moldy in there, then there is moisture present. Even if you go with a register in there, I'd want to explore the moisture issue and take care of that, too. Possibilities for moisture source are that wall against the shower, up from a basement/crawl space, or outside wall. If you have a lot of clothing or other stuff, like bags of stored clothing, up against the outer wall, that stuff insulates the exterior wall and make it colder in winter, while allowing interior humidity to migrate up against it and condense.


Crawlspace is pretty dry now, thanks to encapsulation with dehumidifier, around 50%.   Pretty sure the wall against the shower is the culprit, and like I said I can deal with that fairly easily plus upgrade the closet by making that wall red cedar.

Anyhow, putting an HVAC register in there has got to help, and it's relocating one that's now in an area no one would ever design one in (a thruway that used to be a dead-end by an exterior door).



Highbeam said:


> I just assumed north Carolina was humid and moldy without circulation.


Correct you are.


----------



## mcdougy (Nov 5, 2016)

IME, either a heat duct or a return air duct in a walk in closet is a must....stagnet stinky air seems to loom in a closet spece without them. Another common spot where they are needed but sometimes forgotten is in a walkin pantry that houses a fridge or freezer... A cold air return helps reduce the heat generated by the appliance.  FWIW a 5th generation carpenter for the last 23 years.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 5, 2016)

> IME, either a heat duct or a return air duct in a walk in closet is a must....


Decision made, thanks guys !


----------

